# Where did my thread move to?



## Iamadoorknob (Jan 10, 2006)

In other forums they tell you where they moved your thread to if they move it...they moved my thread...where did they move it to? How do I find out?


----------



## GB (Jan 10, 2006)

What was the title of your thread? I can look for it if I know a little more about what your thread was.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 10, 2006)

You can also click on your name, when the drop down comes up, go down and click on find more posts by iamadoorknob. It will show all of your posts. You can find it that way too or do a search at the top of any page.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 10, 2006)

Iamadoorknob said:
			
		

> In other forums they tell you where they moved your thread to if they move it...they moved my thread...where did they move it to? How do I find out?


 
Your thread, "What would you do if you got to meet Chef Boyardee?" was originally posted in the "General Cooking Questions" forum. Since it was not a cooking related question it was moved to the "Off Topic, Jokes, Games..." forum.

When threads are moved a notice is placed in the original forum showing it was moved (a redirect notice) and points to the new location. This notice is usually visable for 24-hours.

texasgirl gave you one good answer for finding your posts. Another way to do it is to used the Advanced Search feature. Here is how to use it:

At the top of the page there is a "Search" button (it's on the toolbar below where the "Welcome, Iamadoorknob" , when you were last on, how many messages you have message is posted). Click on it and scroll down to the bottom of the window and click on "Advanced Search". Under "Search by User Name" you type in your name and then select between finding all posts by you or threads started by you. If you search by threads started by you, and leave everything else set to it's default settings, it will then display all of the threads started by you, when someone last posted a reply, how many replies have been posted, how many times the thread has been view, the forum there the thread is located.

I know that's kind of a long explanation - but it really only takes a couple of seconds to use the Search functions.


----------

